# farmtrac 360 dtc service manual



## retiredrob

Anyone have a service manual. Need to know for sure where to split tractor to service shuttle shift gears.


----------



## pogobill

Check out the Manuals section here on the forum. This might work for you.
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/long-tractor-service-manual-for-360-460-510-series.19/


----------



## retiredrob

Thanks, however the long 360 and 360 dtc are completely different. Found one to buy and download but it was the parts manual. I will keep looking.


----------



## thepumpguysc

Look on FarmTracparts.com I think they have free downloads.??


----------



## retiredrob

Thank you, I have contacted regarding a service manual. They do have the parts manual which I already have.


----------



## retiredrob

Thanks, but they only had the parts manual.


----------



## pogobill

https://yhst-129865233822721.stores.yahoo.net/svc300360.html
They also offer an operators manual as well, I think. Know nothing of these guys, but maybe give them a call or send them an email before you part with your money.


----------



## retiredrob

pogobill said:


> https://yhst-129865233822721.stores.yahoo.net/svc300360.html
> They also offer an operators manual as well, I think. Know nothing of these guys, but maybe give them a call or send them an email before you part with your money.


Thank you, I found another for same price so looks like I will be in business with one of them.


----------



## retiredrob

Well, the $75 two-part so called service manual is a great disappointment. Shows nothing about where and how to split tractor for service of internals. Apparently this is considered trivial and you are supposed to figure these steps out by yourself. I needed to fix the shuttle shift reverse issues. Shows individual schematics of transmission/differential sections and taking the guts out. Absolutely nothing on the engine. I guess we are spoiled having used American made manufacturer's service manuals.


----------



## jweekley

retiredrob said:


> Well, the $75 two-part so called service manual is a great disappointment. Shows nothing about where and how to split tractor for service of internals. Apparently this is considered trivial and you are supposed to figure these steps out by yourself. I needed to fix the shuttle shift reverse issues. Shows individual schematics of transmission/differential sections and taking the guts out. Absolutely nothing on the engine. I guess we are spoiled having used American made manufacturer's service manuals.


Sorry it was a bit of a bust. Does it happen to show any wiring schematics?


----------

